# Rear shock absorbers pre 1994 Swift Kontiki



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

My local garage is having problems obtaining rear shock absorbers for my 1994 Swift Kontiki 640 Vogue (pre 1994 model) on an Alko chassis. Ones provided matching part number have different sized bush holes. Alko do not appear to be able to help. Can Swift or anyone else throw any light on this please.
Thankyou
Ian


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I got replacement Alko shocks for my 1990 Autotrail from my local caravan accessory shop.
Alko did 3 different types all related to weight, red, black and blue. I think that was on their website, 
I don't think they've complicated it by adding more.
I also recall that they bolted to the chassis and to the hub with fixings that came with them. Bush size was irrelevant. Alko chassis have pretty much remained the same over the years.
I would try any caravan dealer first.

Edit: Looking at your avatar you would havehad the same chassis as my Autrotrail did so you should have absolutely no issues getting shocks from a dealer.

http://www.al-ko.co.uk/Downloads/shockabsorbertypes.pdf


----------

